# Cargador de baterías



## paco_sanchez (Jun 13, 2006)

Muy buenas, el caso es que tengo que construir un cargador de baterías para dos baterías de 12V conectadas en serie, de 27 Amp. cada una. La tensión de alimentación del cargador debe de ser de 220V AC. y no tengo ni idea de cómo podría hacerlo, alguien me podría ayudar?

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## a.pacheco (Jun 14, 2006)

Hola Paco

yo también estoy intentando fabricar un cargador de baterias (baterias de plomo-ácido). Creo que si quieres cargar dos baterias en serie de 12v tu regulador tiene que ser capaz de entregar unos 24v y si las baterias son de 27Amp cada una el circuito tendra que entregar por lo menos un 10% de la suma de corriente (5,4Amp aprox).

Lo más dificil es encontra un transformador capaz de entregar la corriente necesario, por lo demás el circuito electrónico se basaría en un regulador de tensión, el LM338. Una posibilidad es el siguiente circuito que ya he probado:





Espero que te sirva


----------



## editronikx (Jun 16, 2006)

cordial saludo

colegas les falta buscar un poco mas los cargadores de baterias son un sistema que atravez de un triac puede hacer el suicheo y cragar bateria y cuando se descarga se polariza un zenar activando otro traiac y desconectando la fuente todo esto y mucho mas lo encuentran en 
www.unicrom.com
www.elprisma.com
www.pablin.com

suerte
editornikx
tecnologo electronico
colombia


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

El esquema de a.pacheco es solo un regulador de voltaje constante, con protección por cortocircuito.
Si bien es cierto que sirve para cargar una batería, no es lo óptimo.
Las baterías de plomo-ácido se cargan mejor en alterna (media onda).
Y el corte se determina por diferencia de voltaje.


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 4, 2006)

Creo que se puede cargar una bateria con ciertas reglas:

primero, cuando la bateria llegue a una tension de 14,7 voltios el cargador suspenda el suministro de corriente (para una bateria de 12 voltios).
segundo, la corriente de carga no supere el 10% de la corriente almacenada
tercero, no se produzcan fugas de corriente en el circuito de carga.

con todo esto es muy facil con pocos transistores contruir un regulador de carga.
La parte de alimentacion, es sencilla, Transformador, puente de diodos y condensador.
El resto del circuito aqui lo adjunto:

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

@pantuflo: ¿Me corregis el circuito que trate de copiarte por favor? 
Le decidi los valores de los zeners y la potencia de los diodos:


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 5, 2006)

Nilfred.

El Diodo D2 es un diodo LED para indicar estado de carga de bateria.

El diodo D1 es un diodo de alta corriente para 10 o 20 amperios, se puede usar un diodo de salida se fuente conmutada.

Los Zener D4 a D7 permiten junto con los interruptores programar el estado de max. tension de carga en las baterías, junto con el potenciómetro de ajuste R9. Asi la suma de estos valores de zener  determina la tension max. de carga de bateria. Para una bateria de 12 voltios, los valores D4+D5+D6+D7 seria unos 10 Volts.

Éste cargador está diseñado para cargar baterías de 24 voltios pero por medio de los interruptores tambien vale para cargar bateria de 12 o menor voltaje.

Perdón se me había pasado un puente que no has puesto...

pantuflo


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 5, 2006)

Ahi coregí lo que marcaste, ya podes eliminar esos repost.

Ahora veamos com funciona esto:
Pongo una batería descargada V1=5V
D1 está inversamente polarizado
D4-D7 funciona como circuito abierto
La base de Q3 NO esta exitada
No circula corriente por R5 hacia Q3 por lo tanto la base de Q2 tampoco se exita
Q2 entonces no exita Q1 y la batería no se carga
¿Ehh?

Plan B:
V1=11
D4-D7 deja pasa 1 volt
Con suerte Q3 activa Q2 y este Q1
Se prende el led
El voltaje de IN pasa por D1 y carga la batería
D4-D7 ahora deja pasar IN-10v
Q3 esta mas exitado que nunca
¿Ehh?

Plan C:
Q2 tiene que estar exitado para cargar
Q3 se exita cuando la bateria esta llena o Q1 esta cargando
La I de R5 exita Q2 salvo que Q3 este exitado
Si Q3 esta exitado a I de R5 le da casi igual ir por Q3 o Q2 por eso Q3 y Q2 han de ser diferentes
Q3 manda la base de Q2 a masa y conecta I5 con masa !Ahh!
D3 divide la tension entre R2 y R3 cuando supera los 6,2V ¿Para proteger D2?
D3 espera que la tension sea mayor que 6,2 para activar Q1 ¿IN es Alterna?

Va, no lo entiendo.


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 5, 2006)

El circuito no es tan complicado como lo pintas, y esta funcionando.

Como bien dices los zener D4 a D7 se comportan como un solo zener de voltaje ajustable mediante los interruptores. Cuando la bateria alcanza el valor de sobrepasar la tension zener, el Q3 pasaria de blequeo a saturacion, su colector ha de estar alimentado por la tension positiva de entrada R5. cuando este transistor pasa a saturacion, el Q2 inmediatamente se queda en bloqueo impidiendo la polarizacion de los MOS Q1, Q4,Q5;Q6. y por lo tanto cortando el suministro de corriente a la bateria. El zener D3 es de proteccion de fabrica para los MOS pues en la puerta no deben sobrepasar una tension (10 voltios es suficiente).
 Cuado la bateria esta baja, no pasa tension por los zeners, Q3 bloqueado, Q2 en conduccion (gracias a R5);el led dejaria pasar una parte de corriente y se ilumina, Q2 en conduccion polariza las puertas de los MOS y estos dejan pasar la corriente a la bateria.
Las resistencias de 1ohm se encargan de repartir y limitar la corriente maxima e carga. Y el diodo D1 se encarga de que la bateria no se descargue en el circuito.

La alimentacion de este circuito debe ser en continua (transformador, Puente y condensador electrolitico, alta capacidad). O en el caso para lo que lo he diseñado, un panel solar.

Saludos: Pantuflo


----------



## a.pacheco (Jul 6, 2006)

pantuflo

estoy intentando montar un cargador de baterias a partir de un transformador de ~20v de salida, por eso propuse el regulador de voltaje con el lm338.

me parece muy interesante el circuito regulador de carga que propones y creo que voy a montarlo. Una única pregunta, las resistencias de 1.0ohmio tienen que ser de potencia (3-5w)?


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 6, 2006)

Si, pues disipan un exceso de corriente elevado en caso de bateria baja y en estado de carga. Los transistores de potencia han de estar puestos sobre un radiador.

Pacheco, te adjunto foto de como me quedo a mi...

Pantuflo


----------



## paco_sanchez (Jul 11, 2006)

Hola pantuflo, soy quien inició el tema este del cargador de baterías, pero no encuentro el archivo adjunto, ¿me lo podrías enviar?, me harías un gran favor.

Perdón, pero necesitaría saber, a dónde debo conectar el terminal que me queda libre en la resistencia R9, ¿al cargador le falta algo más?

Espero respuesta, necesito construir el cargador, gracias a todos

Paco


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 12, 2006)

Paco:

El terminal libre de R9 puede ir o bien sin conectar o bien conectado a la toma central, se comporta como una resistencia de valor ajustable. Sirve para el ajuste fino de la maxima tension de carga de la bateria. 
Su ajuste se tiene que realizar con la bateria conectada, pues si no, no tenemos tension de referencia a traves de los zeners.

Saludos:  Pantuflo


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Perdona Pacheco pero te has equivocado en los calculos. Se requiere una salida de 18V-29V y una carga mínima de 2,7A (10%, al poner capacidades en serie, NO SE SUMAN!).

Otra cosa, a ver si te sirve un cargador inteligente, los cargadores inteligentes pueden saltarse ligeramente lo de la corriente minima de carga ya que llevan control dinámico de carga.

Saludos.


----------



## culebrasx (Abr 19, 2008)

Hola, espero que no sea demasiado tarde y alguien lo lea,jeje.
Tengo intensión de armar el cargador que aqui se propone;
Un par de preguntas antes:
Pachecho:
      En la primera pagina dices que nos adjuntas un archivo pero no lo veo; es el que despues      muestra nilfred?
Antonio el Bailarin,de Valencia, conciudadano mio, por cierto,jeje. al final los calculos de decias estar erroneos, se necesita cambiar algo del circuito?

En general: alguien lo ha montado, como va? se conservan bien la vida de las baterias?
Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 19, 2008)

Te explico:
*a.pacheco* solo da el puntapié inicial, su circuito está todavía.
*pantuflo* crea un circuito con lápiz sobre un papel, a mano alzada, lo scanea y
*Nilfred* lo pasó en limpio porque le resulta prometedor.
No lo construí, porque me parece que tanto zener se puede reemplazar por un TL431, tanto MOSFET se puede reemplazar por un solo MOSFET, y en definitiva todo el control histerético se puede reemplazar por un IC comparador de ventana.


----------



## culebrasx (Abr 20, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, estoy barajando otras opciones....

P.D. al final que se considera mejor, alterna pulsante de un solo semiciclo, rectificada a doble onda, o esa misma pero estabilizada? en cada sitio que leo aconsejan una !


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 23, 2009)

cual sera la mejor opcion para cargar pilas secas, con voltaje constanteo en media onda.


----------



## kristian1 (Jul 7, 2009)

ola ise un cargador de bateria que  sale en pablin y no me funciona no me tira amperaje el transformador que tengo es de 18v 5A entrada de 220V
y no se que mas puedo hacer .... por favor si alguen tiene un circuito que este funcionando les agradeceria que me lo envien ya que es una nota muy importante y tengo el viernes como ultimo plaso

muchas gracias


----------



## guillejose (Oct 21, 2009)

existen cargadores por PWM que cortan desde 11,5 a 13,5 pero no encuentro mis diagramas, pronto los colgare


----------



## mansavio (Jun 9, 2010)

pantuflo, me gustaria usar este circuito como regulador de carga para un panel solar, funcionaria? quiero cargar baterias de 12v de 9amp. gracias


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Mar 28, 2012)

hola a todos yo estoy buscando un cargador de baterias de 12v a 17amp  que es para un patin electrico pero no tengo un esquema  ustedes  me pueden ayudar con este tema veo que el que tienen aqui podria funcionar las baterias son selladas de acido gracias por su colaboracion att: jhon jairo


----------

